# Wallpaper Adventskalender 2016



## FunkyCop999 (30 Nov. 2016)

*Tag 1​*
*Lily Collins​*


​


----------



## stuftuf (30 Nov. 2016)

große Kino!

MERCI


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2016)

nett
gefällt mir


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2016)

Der Monat fängt gut an. Danke für Lily.


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2016)

Gute Idee :thumbup: :thx: dir für Tag 1


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 2​*
*Lucy Hale​*


​


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2016)

:thx: dir für die nette Lucy


----------



## stuftuf (2 Dez. 2016)

wieder MEGA!

MERCI


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2016)

Danke für die schöne Lucy! :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (2 Dez. 2016)

mit den beiden hübschen kann ich schon mal leben  mal sehen was Funky sonst noch so hat 

:thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 3 

Lena Meyer-Landrut​*


​


----------



## Devilfish (2 Dez. 2016)

Schön, dass du den Adventskalender wieder machst 
Lena ist jetzt auch mal was für mich


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2016)

Devilfish schrieb:


> Schön, dass du den Adventskalender wieder machst
> Lena ist jetzt auch mal was für mich



Wirklich eine tolle Idee mit dem Kalender.  :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2016)

:thx: dir für die süsse Lena


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 4

Lily James​*


​


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2016)

Hübsches Walli :thx: dir


----------



## stuftuf (4 Dez. 2016)

wird ja immer besser 

thx2


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2016)

Sehr schönes Motiv. :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 5

Lauren Cohan​*


​


----------



## stuftuf (4 Dez. 2016)

großes Kino hier


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2016)

Für den heutigen Tag mein Hintergrundbild.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 6 

Olivia Holt​*


​


----------



## RoadDog (5 Dez. 2016)

Gute Wahl mit Olivia :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## stuftuf (5 Dez. 2016)

thx2 thx2 thx2


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Hübsche.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 7 

Shay Mitchell​*


​


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2016)

Tolles Walli thx2


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2016)

Danke für die Schönheit. Sie wird für den heutigen Tag mein Hintergrundbild.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 8

Lea Michele​*


​


----------



## RoadDog (7 Dez. 2016)

Nett nett, :thx: schön


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2016)

Ab in die Sonne....Danke für die schöne Lea.


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 9

Cara Delevingne​*


​


----------



## RoadDog (8 Dez. 2016)

Hola :WOW: :thx: für Cara


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2016)

:thx: dir für die flotte Cara


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2016)

Ganz schön heiß...


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 10

Ellie Goulding​*


​


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2016)

:thx: dir für lecker Ellie


----------



## RoadDog (9 Dez. 2016)

Ellie könnte sich auch mal in meiner Wanne rekeln 

:thx:


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Ellie könnte sich auch mal in meiner Wanne rekeln
> 
> :thx:



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch. Danke für die Schöne.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 11

Emma Watson​*


​


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2016)

:thx: dir für die verpackte Emma


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2016)

Immer hübsch die Emma. Für heute mein Hintergrundbild!!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 12 

Rita Ora​*


​


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2016)

Verdammt heiß für den Dezember.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 13 

Jennifer Lawrence​*


​


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2016)

Ein trüber Tag wrd gleich ein wenig schöner mit Jennifer. Vielen Dank.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 14

Nina Dobrev​*


​


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2016)

Reizend die Nina :thx: dir


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2016)

Danke für die schöne Nina!!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 15

Taylor Swift​*


​


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2016)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2016)

Vielen Dank für die reizende Taylor.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 16

Anna Kendrick​*


​


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2016)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## RoadDog (16 Dez. 2016)

:thx: für Taylor und Anna


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2016)

Spitzenklasse!!  :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 17​*
*Hailee Steinfeld​*


​


----------



## Devilfish (16 Dez. 2016)

Sooo Süß umarmen8


----------



## RoadDog (16 Dez. 2016)

dieser Blick von Hailee einfach süß 

:thx:


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2016)

Vielen Dank für Hailee!!


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2016)

Sehr süss :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 18

Felicity Jones​*


​


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Süße!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 19​*
*Sabrina Carpenter​*


​


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2016)

Sehr schönes Walli von Sabrina.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 20

Victoria Justice​*


​


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2016)

Feines Walli der süssen Victoria :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (19 Dez. 2016)

Danke für Vic mit der Torsten Sträter Mütze


----------



## RoadDog (19 Dez. 2016)

ich finde Vic süß mit der Mütze 

:thx:


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2016)

Genau das richtige für den heutigen Tag!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 21​*
*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2016)

Vielen Dank für die süße Chloe.


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2016)

Auch sehr schön :thumbup:

:thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 22

Laura Marano​*


​


----------



## RoadDog (21 Dez. 2016)

ich bin ja gespannt wer den 24. zieren wird


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Dez. 2016)

Mehrere mehr sag ich nicht


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2016)

Toll die Laura. Vielen Dank.  :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2016)

Schöne Frau :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Dez. 2016)

*Tag 23​*
*Kaley Cuoco​*


​


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2016)

Sehr hübsch :thx: dir


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2016)

Danke Dir für die Schöne.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Dez. 2016)

Ich bedanke mich bei allen die bei dem Projekt so fleißig auf ''Danke'' geklickt haben und für alle Kommentare. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Wir sind an Tag 24 angekommen und ich wünsche allen eine Frohe Weihnacht und ein guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen euer Funky​
*Tag 24

Victoria Justice​*


 

​
*Emma Stone​*


​
*Shay Mitchell​*


​
*Lauren Cohan​*


​
*Chloe Grace Moretz​*


​


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2016)

Wünsche auch ein "Frohes Fest" und :thx: für den schönen 24en Adventsgruss :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (24 Dez. 2016)

Das war wieder ein tolles Projekt, :thx: dafür. :thumbup: Die meisten Damen waren auch nach meinem Geschmack und der 24. mit Victoria, klasse. :WOW: 

Auch ich wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr.


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2016)

Das war wirklich eine schöne Serie. Vielen vielen Dank und ein frohes Fest!!


----------



## SoulSeeker71 (25 Dez. 2016)

Hab vielen Dank für den Kalender, Wünsche allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest


----------

